# Seeking adventures in Cincinnati, OH!!!



## thadrine (Aug 8, 2004)

Three exclamation marks the sure sign of a crazy man. Anyway, I am a player and GM for several 3rd ed games, I do a little white wolf as well. I you live around the cincinnati area and are looking for either send me an email at  mailto:thadrine@hotmail.com .


----------



## thadrine (Aug 11, 2004)

I am still looking for a group. If you live anywhere near cincinnati, OH . Just give me a reply.


----------



## ma21lewi (Aug 25, 2004)

*Gamer in Cincy*

I just moved to the Cincy area last Feb.. I am most familiar with D&D 3.0 & 3.5 but I am completely willing to try new systems. I live in the Mason area.


----------

